
2FA Best Practice – Disable Autocomplete - edent
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2014/09/2fa-best-practice-disable-autocomplete/
======
wglb
_Every modern browser respects the autocomplete directive. It simply means
that dropdown list doesn 't appear._

No longer true with IE 11, which ignores the "autocomplete=off".

